# reptile chat scheduled for tuesday 25th



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

times are10pm eastern 9pm central

i believe crockeeper will be in to answer qs if his time still allows

marc


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

frigin sweet ill try to be there


----------

